# Victor dog food



## waterdogs

If you have not tried victor dog food, you are missing out on a great dog food. I was always a pro plan person til the day I die, but I was encouraged to try Victor after reading and talking to others about how great this food was. My labs coats are better thicker and have a shine. Not to mention the price is better.  I am pleased with the results. :banana


----------



## SilveradoZ71

Good quality food for sure. Never a recall. Who else can say that? 

I swapped from Pro Plan to Victor a year or so ago on the recommendation from my trainer and haven't looked back. PPP has gotten ridiculously over priced and it's not even a real good food.


----------



## bkl021475

It's good stuff at a great price!


----------



## Jeremiah Glaze

ive been trying to tell yall for about 3 years on here now about how pp is a joke an victor is twice the feed for less money...pp is full of corn...corn has no place in dog food ..I won 5 bags of pp an tried to mix some in w victor an fed it to some dogs I wasn't running much an I still didn't like it !! it puts a fat gut on them in just a couple days..ive never had shinier slicker coats an cut tight muscled dogs as I have with victor


----------



## gacowboy

What retailers carry Victor? Thanks !


----------



## bkl021475

gacowboy said:


> What retailers carry Victor? Thanks !



Look under find a dealer
http://www.victordogfood.com/


----------



## Joe Overby

gacowboy said:


> What retailers carry Victor? Thanks !



Where you located?


----------



## gacowboy

Joe Overby said:


> Where you located?



Close to Lavonia , Carnesville


----------



## Joe Overby

There's a feed store in Gainesville, one in commerce, and one in Hartwell that currently carry it. I've talked with Ken Owens a couple times and he is seriously considering carrying the full line. I have it delivered to me...


----------



## JuliaH

I am hearing a lot about Victor as well.... and I have seen all the arguments for/against dog foods for a long time on lots of forums... 

But this one has got my interest. I am on Pro Plan Performance currently and I like it.  I don't want to get into the debate again, but I do have one question...

Some foods take short cuts on fiber, which is where we find corn, etc. and fiber is pretty important. The right amount of ingredients, including fiber, gives nice stools (not kennels full of big piles of poop), etc.  

Not asking anyone to be a scientist. There are good articles on the 'net. But, what is your experience over time with stools, especially you folks who have switched from Pro Plan?  

I am interested in Victor, but I want to err on the side of caution. I have switched before, but always back to Pro Plan. Once, I even had the puppies affected by out of balance nutrition... 

I try to feed the same feed, unless I have a senior that needs lower protein, and it works with PPP.  I am seriously interested... not just trying to start another dog food debate that goes nowhere 

Julia


----------



## Joe Overby

Julia, stools are the best I have ever had. I feed an entire kennel the SAME food. (24-20 red bag) Yes, I have had a dog or 2 that victor didn't agree with their stomach.... But I've had that on every single food I've ever fed. Eukanuba, PPP, Arkat, Enhance, Blue Buffalo, Exclusive, Science Diet, Royal Canin, and others....but NEVER the consistency I've been getting for OVER A YEAR on Victor. I DO NOT feed the 30-20...I'm trying to keep the protein levels lower while maintaining 20% fat for energy and stamina. I feel its just better on their kidneys. One thing I have found with Victor I'd that 90% of loose stools are due to overfeeding. Its a rich food so 1/2 a cup too much can and will cause a little looseness...but when you get the amts dialed in right you get a couple small, dark, stools you can kick out of the kennel and not get any on your boot....it is the real deal. Try it on a dog or 2....I recommend the red bag....and compare those 2 with the others on PPP...let us know what you find!


----------



## JuliaH

Thanks Joe!

Your post is exactly what I was hoping to see   I also find with PPP that if I overfeed it, I have loose stools, so that is no problem and I understand it well. 

Have to think about the lower protein, but with my "home dogs" I believe that may be better in the long run. 

Joe, what about puppies?  Do you raise them on it successfully. With PPP, I can let the babies begin eating with mom without all the soft food and stuff that many go thru. I will moisten with water, but I start right out on the regular food that they will eat for the entire time they are here, which can be several weeks or throughout their lives, etc. 

On to read the Victor webiste 

Julia




Joe Overby said:


> Julia, stools are the best I have ever had. I feed an entire kennel the SAME food. (24-20 red bag) Yes, I have had a dog or 2 that victor didn't agree with their stomach.... But I've had that on every single food I've ever fed. Eukanuba, PPP, Arkat, Enhance, Blue Buffalo, Exclusive, Science Diet, Royal Canin, and others....but NEVER the consistency I've been getting for OVER A YEAR on Victor. I DO NOT feed the 30-20...I'm trying to keep the protein levels lower while maintaining 20% fat for energy and stamina. I feel its just better on their kidneys. One thing I have found with Victor I'd that 90% of loose stools are due to overfeeding. Its a rich food so 1/2 a cup too much can and will cause a little looseness...but when you get the amts dialed in right you get a couple small, dark, stools you can kick out of the kennel and not get any on your boot....it is the real deal. Try it on a dog or 2....I recommend the red bag....and compare those 2 with the others on PPP...let us know what you find!


----------



## Jeremiah Glaze

Victor leaves a hard black - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -. one or 2 a day...I feed the red bag 24/20 an love it , I was feeding 30/20 but switched an like the 24/20 even better...dogs love it an look an hunt the best on it...I would rate diamond extreme athlete a close 2nd ...pro plan always left a looser yellowish stool an that was for several bags, an dogs had a gut an were thick all over an seemed to get hot a lot quicker...mine hold weight great w the victor an are trim an cut looking w good shiny coats...if you'll buy a couple bags an feed it I feel 99% positive you'll switch...I,ve paid 30.95 a 40 lb bag for the last year or longer..PP is up to 47$ a 37 lb bag lol ...


----------



## JuliaH

While I have limited funds for dog food, and I have 9 dogs, the cost of the food is not the determining factor for me... though a really good food with lower cost is always interesting, if I see enough positive feedback. I have a local friend who has fed it, so talking with her is just one more step    I appreciate your feedback too!

Good stools, healthy coats, lots of energy, etc. do mean a lot, and PPP has treated me well over a good number of years. I am still studying as I went to a dog food a couple years ago that messed up my dogs... so I never throw caution to the wind. 

This looks really good, and I like the fact that this company works within AAFCO standards too. 

Julia


----------



## Joe Overby

Julia, think about the "lower" protein all you want. My entire kennel is working dogs... Labs...and the 30% protein is simply unnecessary for recovery as hard as I work them. Your bird dogs should do well on the red bag. As far as puppies go, I am raising mine on the 24-20 as well. No issues to date and like I said...I've been on it a year. Like I said, try it on a dog or two. If you don't like it, you're not out anything...my money is on you switching...


----------



## JuliaH

Hi Joe 

Well, my last step was to talk with a local friend who has been feeding it. She gave it great reviews as well and so I am gonna try it. 

Julia





Joe Overby said:


> Julia, think about the "lower" protein all you want. My entire kennel is working dogs... Labs...and the 30% protein is simply unnecessary for recovery as hard as I work them. Your bird dogs should do well on the red bag. As far as puppies go, I am raising mine on the 24-20 as well. No issues to date and like I said...I've been on it a year. Like I said, try it on a dog or two. If you don't like it, you're not out anything...my money is on you switching...


----------



## Joe Overby

Let us know what you think!!


----------



## waterdogs

I was a PPP person all the way and I was never going to change. After speaking to Joe and others, I gave it a try. I am very happy with the results of Victor. Yes PPP has treated me well and I raised my last litter of pups on it and they helped supply the food, but with Victor and my labs doing great on it, I dont see me changing back any time soon to PPP.


----------



## Keebs

Another vote for Victor, mine are not working dogs, they are my furbabies and I feed them the blue bag.......... local store couldn't sell the River Salmon variety so owner gave me a bag to see if I could put some weight on my boxer (she runs her's off!) - that stuff is NASTY smelling, but Chevy loves it!


----------



## gunslinger33

Julia I switched to Victor based off Joe's comments about the brand. I am very pleased with my results. I feed the red bag too. I lowered the protein and he has maintained a healthy weight and a very nice coat. Stool will surprise you because it is very dark.


----------



## HardTime

JuliaH, how did the victor dog food workout compared to pro plan??


----------



## JuliaH

I tried Victor and it did better than anything else I had used compared to ProPlan, but since I raise a few puppies, I did not stick with it.  The reason is that the only time I have had problems with my puppies' nutrition, it has been times that I have been off ProPlan.  Puppy needs off Proplan have included extra vitamins to one with weak front legs. That pup got okay when I did some major changes, and the problem did not happen while feeding Victor, but I have stuck with ProPlan, specially since I now get it with no tax and no shipping costs, and it comes to my door   paying approx. $37 to $45 per bag for it (before rebate checks).  

Purina (makers of ProPlan) also uses their own mills to make dog food. I am distrustful of any company that does NOT have its own mill. 

If not raising puppies, I would have had no problem with Victor. 

Julia


----------



## Hyder

I had been looking for a dog food to switch to and after this thread I switched both dogs to Victor. After four months my chessie has toned up and my border collie coat is much better. I had been feeding Iams to both. I am convinced.


----------



## willsmon

One more pleased Victor customer.  My black lab male was on ProPlan Sport before switching based on all your reviews, decided to try out a bag of Victor and not only is his coat now shinier than I have ever seen and his stools tight and black, the food is almost ten dollars cheaper.  I'm convinced, don't think I will ever buy anything other than the red bag again.


----------



## The Flying Duckman

Joe Overby said:


> Julia, think about the "lower" protein all you want. My entire kennel is working dogs... Labs...and the 30% protein is simply unnecessary for recovery as hard as I work them. Your bird dogs should do well on the red bag. As far as puppies go, I am raising mine on the 24-20 as well. No issues to date and like I said...I've been on it a year. Like I said, try it on a dog or two. If you don't like it, you're not out anything...my money is on you switching...



Joe, looking at swithcing my pup (BML) over to the Victor food. You mentioned the 24-20 above, is there a particuliar reason you are not using the 26-18 "joint health", just curious.


----------



## Joe Overby

I think the whole "joint health" stuff is just marketing CensoredCensored. Sure glucosamine and chondritin can't hurt but is it worth $10 more a bag?? I like the 24-20 opposed to the 28-16 for the carbs as well.


----------



## kl01721

Jeremiah Glaze said:


> Victor leaves a hard black - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -. one or 2 a day...I feed the red bag 24/20 an love it , I was feeding 30/20 but switched an like the 24/20 even better...dogs love it an look an hunt the best on it...I would rate diamond extreme athlete a close 2nd ...pro plan always left a looser yellowish stool an that was for several bags, an dogs had a gut an were thick all over an seemed to get hot a lot quicker...mine hold weight great w the victor an are trim an cut looking w good shiny coats...if you'll buy a couple bags an feed it I feel 99% positive you'll switch...I,ve paid 30.95 a 40 lb bag for the last year or longer..PP is up to 47$ a 37 lb bag lol ...



Where do you buy Victor for $30.95/bag!? I want to start my pup on it when I get him, but the only place I can find it is countrymax.com and its $58/40 lb bag!


----------



## JuliaH

I remember all these glowing conversations when Black Gold was all the current rage   I am glad you guys are doing well on Victor. I am happy with ProPlan, but that's not what this is about.

If you go to your local feed store or other big box store to buy ProPlan, you are correct. It is easily $47 a bag, plus tax.

But, I get it online, free shipping, no tax, and usually pay in the mid $30 to $40 range. And they take my rebate checks, which takes $7 a bag off the price. So, debate foods all day, but pricing can be found much better than the local feed store. 

Julia




Jeremiah Glaze said:


> Victor leaves a hard black - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -. one or 2 a day...I feed the red bag 24/20 an love it , I was feeding 30/20 but switched an like the 24/20 even better...dogs love it an look an hunt the best on it...I would rate diamond extreme athlete a close 2nd ...pro plan always left a looser yellowish stool an that was for several bags, an dogs had a gut an were thick all over an seemed to get hot a lot quicker...mine hold weight great w the victor an are trim an cut looking w good shiny coats...if you'll buy a couple bags an feed it I feel 99% positive you'll switch...I,ve paid 30.95 a 40 lb bag for the last year or longer..PP is up to 47$ a 37 lb bag lol ...


----------



## Cole Henry

I heard recently that Victor was bought out or sold to another company, not sure by who. I sure hope nothing with their ingredients or formula changes!


----------



## krazybronco2

according to the website it is still owned by mid america petfood llc one page has 2011 and the home page has 2014 so unless it happened in the last week the website has not changed.


----------



## Joe Overby

They have not been bought or sold. Nothing has changed. All is business as usual.


----------



## dawgonpoint

I started my dog on victor 2 days ago and he's been puking and won't eat anymore...anyone else had issues with this?


----------



## chocolate dog

dawgonpoint said:


> I started my dog on victor 2 days ago and he's been puking and won't eat anymore...anyone else had issues with this?



No. Id say there is another issue and to get him to a Vet.


----------



## Andy Bedgood

kl01721  , Ijon Webb in Springfield has it. Been feeding it for a while now and really satisfied with it.


----------



## Cole Henry

Joe Overby said:


> They have not been bought or sold. Nothing has changed. All is business as usual.



That's good then.. People were talking about it all over their facebook page a few weeks back.


----------



## Water Swat

The only thing that has changed was their distribution company. Got some at a feed store Monday and they told me right before Christmas things changed.


----------



## RacinNut

Bought my first bag of Victor yesterday,the Red label, going to give it a try on my 10 year old lab, and my 3 year old lab, all the different kinds is kinda confusing, but I'll figure them out.
Victor is about 20% less expensive than the Avaderm is was feeding them.
I looks good and smells good in the bag and they seemed to like it for breakfast this morning.  Mixed it half with the Avaderm for a few days.


----------



## RacinNut

Update-My 10 year old lab has been getting me up bout 4 or 5  in the morning to go poo, hes been on the Victor Red Bag for the last month since I switched,  he never done this before, this started last week, my 3 year old Zach does not seem to bother him.
Could it be the new food is brothering him?


----------

